# How to create a photo album...



## chugbug (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello all, though this would be the best place to ask this question... 

I'm interested in starting my own "album" in the members photo section to upload some of my pen pics, but can't figure out how or where to start it. Thought it would be a link in my member profile, or on the album page, but couldn't seem to find anything at either location. I assume I'm just not looking in the right place.

But also... are there stipulation to having a album... such as needing to be a member for a certain time or having so many posts?

Thanks...John


----------



## randywa (Mar 4, 2011)

This may help.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35783


----------

